# show us your garage!



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I was cleaning mine yesterday and i thought, "I'd like to see other members garages." So here we are. I'll go and get some pics of mine, my front garage is nice and clean now, but my back garage/shop is undergoing rennovation. I finished painting and putting some signs up, but i have to coat the floor yet, and arrange things...

SHOW US YOURS!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*This is probably the best pic I have for now..*

You can see the VW Jetta in the bottom right corner, lawnmower bag, and some other stuff. Waiting for the Digital Cam to come out of the shop for repair and then i'll get some better ones posted up..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

My garage changes every day..........


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i took some pics.
























this is the back garage. Get better pics when finished. \/








heres my multipurpose trailer \/








and we just bought this \/


----------



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> My garage changes every day..........



LOL, I like that...nice, lots of room and tidy. I was actually thinking of posting the same thing, but I live at an apt complex.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SERmonkey- Beautiful home for your car! :thumbup: 


Slayer- LOL...I see the floor, but what happened to the walls and ceiling?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

The funny thing is, I'm usually the one who parks in there. My parents cars always sit outside. It's been like that for years, my car is always the lowest valued car, but gets the garage. As for Slayer, i think the walls blew away in a hurricane.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

_Homer: .... it's out in the garage

Moe: Well La Tee Dah, so it's a garage is it. Well aren't we putting on airs?

Homer: Well what do you call it Moe?

Moe: Car Hole._

I'll post a pic of my Car Hole as soon as I can borrow my friend's camera.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..hm....yah, about my garage.......

see, new england is retarded. if you own a house more than 15 yrs old, garunteed unless the people before you were rich, you have no garage. so, most of my neighborhood, has no garage, and a SHITLOAD of trees that give off that wonderful yellow/green pollen about this time of year.

Oh, and about 8 years ago, they added on to this house, but instead of putting a garage, its a 'family room'. ......you would think for like 300k, you'd get a gd garage 





btw, im from FL, where pretty much everyone had a garage, and i miss it damnit


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Does your car get sap all over it?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

HAHA!! My garage is bigger than your garage!!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/l\ asshole


J/K, very nice!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here's my current "garage" but unfortunately, it already has an occupant:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ill try to get some pics of mine tomorrow...if it wasnt for the other people that live here my shop would be as neat as se-r monkey's. cant wait till i find a house i can afford and get out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Here's my current "garage" but unfortunately, it already has an occupant:


Looks like it's one of those safe storage places

Rent-a-garage


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Looks like it's one of those safe storage places
> 
> Rent-a-garage


Storage unit. 10x30 I think


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have my apartment parking lot for a garage...

Hehe happy 700th post to me


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Storage unit. 10x30 I think


They let you do that???



Shoot, thats a great idea. You could work the air tools at 3:00am and no one would care.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> They let you do that???
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, thats a great idea. You could work the air tools at 3:00am and no one would care.



no shit! that would be sweet(for those of us without garages anyway )

how much is it per month er so to do that? sounds interesting..maybe even a possibility, maybe after i find a new jaerb though :-/


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wait for me to build it and then I will post.be ready for a dead post to be brought up in a year or so.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I'm on a buy one month, get one month free basis, currently. I get next month free, but then it'll shoot up to $200/mo at which time I will dump the car and get my smaller unit back. (Unless I can talk them into giving me more student offers.

Really, it's all about the area. My friend has a unit twice the width, it's like 2 of my units side by side. 12 foot ceilings and I think 20x30 or 20x20. He only pays like 150/mo but it's in a pretty ghetto part of town. He has a unit that would make some mechnics jealous for only 150. He's done motor swaps there too.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> He has a unit that would make some mechnics jealous for only 150.


He sure likes to talk about his friends unit...  j/k



Wow, 200 per month huh? U could buy a lot of mods with that $$. 
But then again what good are mods if you don't have a shop to install em.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay.....this is an "In Progress" picture. Just got done with the Epoxy Floor kit this afternoon. Put the drywall up two months ago. next will be the other side floor. Comming along pretty good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^
I'm so jealous.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ^^^
> I'm so jealous.


Just wait. I'm just beginning. MUUUAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!

Actually.....this is all of the shit on the other side. That side is done next weekend.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Floor is finished! Just gotta wait a week to drive on it.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

^^nice garage man.

Ben


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I have two boxes of Epoxy floor (same stuff) but have yet to put it down. Is it as sweet as i hope it is?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

my honda moped, pictard above, blew its motor last week.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

my mom found a house that she wants, and we may be considering it...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

eh tell her to look for a big one. j/k that looks bad ass


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

How much does a house like that run in your state?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I see that house running about 3-400K in a less populated area and about 6-700K in a more populated area. If it's a good price, I'd tae that house in a second. The value of it could double in a few years. The house my mom lives in now was purchased at I believe 190k, ten years later, our area is in real high demand and at ther current price per square foot, it's worth over 500k.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn thats a nice house, would easily be 700,000+ here, if its as big as I think it is.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it'd be well over a million if it were outside a big city like NY.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

NISMOrob said:


> How much does a house like that run in your state?


Don't know I don't make that much yet.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

teh house is 4000+ sq ft and they want $400,000 for it. My aunt might try to buy it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry for bumpin an old threrad, but I finally got a pic of my garage.
Under my oak tree. Its some what dangerous thoe. Thoes trees arent called widow makers for nothing. Luckly I have it trimmed frequently. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Sorry for bumpin an old threrad


..after reviewing the _post_, the bump is in fact a good one. 


I'd make that land my bitch with a nice 4-wheeler.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is my 10,000 square inch house.


----------



## paprcutz (Nov 23, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Here is my 10,000 square inch house.


you just have more room to park cars and work on them ^_^
nice

-paprcutz


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

whew, i saw this thread bumed up with "paprcutz" name and i was gettin ready to flame a n00b for bumpin it, but it's ok.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here's the garage at my mom's house. I just set up all my tools since I'll be here for a few weeks. Built it back when I was in high school. You can see my AD22VFs sitting there:


----------

